# Hopper remote - assign AUX to A/V receiver



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

My Hopper and Joeys were installed yesterday. The installers set up all 3 remotes with the correct TVs assigned. On the Hopper I added my DVD player with no problem.
However, when I try to assign myA/V receiver (Pioneer) to AUX, as soon as I hit 'next' after selecting the brand name, it dumps me out to Remote Manager main screen with AUX unassigned.

There's no code listing in any of the Hopper documentation to perform a manual add.

Anyone figure this out?


----------



## TimCoh (Dec 24, 2011)

Happened to me, When you get to screen to pick receiver or amp, pick amp was the top of list. Then it worked for me.
Note I choose lookup. worked good for Blu-Ray and AMP.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

You could do a learn instead. If your like most you don't use all the buttons on receiver remote anyway. Learn the ones you need. The learn on hopper is super easy.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dmspen said:


> My Hopper and Joeys were installed yesterday. The installers set up all 3 remotes with the correct TVs assigned. On the Hopper I added my DVD player with no problem.
> However, when I try to assign myA/V receiver (Pioneer) to AUX, as soon as I hit 'next' after selecting the brand name, it dumps me out to Remote Manager main screen with AUX unassigned.
> 
> There's no code listing in any of the Hopper documentation to perform a manual add.
> ...


Call DIRT, Ray - he will check and escalate up if it need.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks to TimCoh above who suggested I select audio amp rather than audio receiver in the Remote Manager. This is apparently where DISH has stored the database I needed.

Thanks Tim.


----------

